# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Μεγάλο κλουβί παπαγάλου

## alkisti

Ανταλλάσσω ένα κλουβί μου.., το παλιό του Gary  :Happy: , με ένα κλουβί κατάλληλο για parrotlet και αν γίνεται και ένα parrotlet (κατά προτίμηση αρσενικό)

 Ευχαριστώ. :bye: 


 Είναι το δεύτερο  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αλκηστη αν μπορεις να μα ςπεις διαστασεις θα ηταν πολυ καλο.(ολοκρηρες...μαζι με τα ποδια και καθαρες)

----------


## alkisti

Οι διαστάσεις του κλουβιού είναι 86x55x55 και όλο το ύψος μαζί με τη βάση είναι 1.60  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αλκηστη το φαρδος μαζι με το πατο που εξεχει ποσο ειναι?

----------


## alkisti

Είναι 70 εκατοστά

----------


## Kostakos

off-topic: Αλκηστη εχεις ενα αρκετα μεγαλο κλουβακι και πολυ ωραιο!!

----------


## thomas5

αυτο που ειναι στα δεξια ή στα αριστερα ειναι μπορω να σου δωσω εγω ενα αλλα ειναι με ανοιγμα 2 εκατοστα

----------


## alkisti

Δίνω το δεξί. Όχι αυτό που είναι διπλό το άλλο.. 2 εκατοστά μεγάλο είναι νομίζω για parrotlet..

----------


## thomas5

εχω ενα αλλο αλλα ειναι λιγο παλιο τη μεγεθος κλουβι θες;; θα σου ανεβασω φοτο

----------


## alkisti

Περίπου να είναι 40x40x40.

----------


## thomas5

οκ σε πειραζει που ειναι λιγο παλιο;;

----------


## alkisti

Βάλε μια φωτογραφία αν μπορείς  :Happy:

----------


## thomas5

> Βάλε μια φωτογραφία αν μπορείς


θα βαλω πιο μετα ή αυριο επειδη δεν το εχω εδω

----------


## sammu

εγω εχω ενα κλουβι ή θα μαλλον θα εχω γιατι εχω παραγγείλει ενα κλουβι οποτε αυτο που χρησιμοποιω τωρα θα μου περισσευει. ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο τις διαστασεις που ζητας. αν θες στειλε μου ενα μεηλ γιατι δεν ξερω να ανεβαζω φωτογραφια να στο στειλω. μεσα και εγω παροτλετ εχω  :winky:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αλκηστη το κλουβι που ζητας ειναι ΠΟΛΥΥΥΥΥΥ πιο φθηνο απο αυτο που δινεις.

Η γνωμη μου ειναι να δωσεις καμμια 20-25€ για καινουριο κλουβι και να κρατησεις αυτο που εχεις...

Γιατι να σου δωσουν ΚΑΙ parrotlet μαζι, δεν το βλεπω μιας και ελαχιστοι εχουν.


Ας πουμε αυτο ειναι 34,5Χ28Χ50 και κανει μονο 12,10€. Φυσικα υπαρχουν και μεγαλυτερα

----------


## funnyboy

Εχεις πμ !

----------


## marlene

*Κουκλίτσα, τι έγινε με το κλουβάκι...?*

----------


## giotakismille

Καταρχας μενουμε (εγω Βεροια εσυ Αθηνα)μακρια αλλα ενδιαφερομαι.στοιχεια του κλουβιου που προσφερω(μεσα εχω κοκατιλ)
 μηκος:59
 πλατος:μαζι με τον πατο 37
 φαρδος:40,8
 ειναι ασπρο.ο πατος βγαινει σαν σερταρι.ειναι σε καλη κατασταση.απλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρι αν θες ομως σου ανεβαζω και φωτο

----------


## giotakismille

παρτλετ δεν εχω ομως

----------


## Athina

Άλκηστη δεν μας είπες τελικά τι έγινε με το κλουβί;;

----------


## wizardbeats

το κλουβι υπαρχει ακομα?

----------

